# Scroll2 doigts



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Mac4ever (je corrige) indique ce liens pour activer la même fonction que le trackpad des nouveaux PB! Et apparement ça marche. C'est ici: http://www-users.kawo2.rwth-aachen.de/~razzfazz/


Si qq'un pouvait me faire une petite explication en VF.


Merci!


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Voilà la traduction VF depuis les commentaire de Mac4ever (pas Macbidouille je me suis trompé tout à l'heure):



> Tu lances le terminal et tu copies ceci :
> 
> 
> Code:
> ...




Mais j'ai SideTrack d'installé et à cause de ça ça ne fonctionne pas. Comment on desinstal?

Merci.


----------



## doojay (10 Février 2005)

ben tu tappe sidetrack dans la fenêtre de recherche et tu jette tout


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Non, il y avait un petit fichier dans la bibliothèque qui n'apparaissait pas lorsque je faisais la recherche.

Bon sinon j'ai fait la manip sur mon iBook 12" 800 de novembre 2003 ça marche parfaitement. C'est vraiment génial!


----------



## Cekter (10 Février 2005)

Je viens d'essayer la manip et ça marche niquel !!! Merci à celui qui a trouvé, merci à celui qui a traduit et merci à celui qui à ecrit le code (ou trouvé ou compilé ou ce que vous voulez).

Je vais craner comme un ane maintenant...


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

C'est vraiment génial, on peut tourner ses deux doigts comme sur un iPod et ça monte ou ça descend selon si on tourne dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Terrible.


----------



## alargeau (10 Février 2005)

Salut !

dîtes-moi, si vous parlez bien de ce que je pense, ça a l'air phénoménal votre truc !!!!!  
Bon par contre je comprends rien du tout, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer un peu plus simplement comment faire la manip'. Je rentre où ces commandes ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (10 Février 2005)

ça marche pô sur mon ibook palourde 366MHz,
j'ai copié la première ligne dans une nouvelle commande dans le terminal, j'ai eu trois mille lignes qui se sont affichées, j'ai rien compris...
le terminal c'est pas mon truc


----------



## fabulousfab (10 Février 2005)

J'ai essayé de suivre les manips... tout a bien marché jusqu'au Kernel PANIC !

( mon premier !)

Tout n'est pas installé, puisque le scroll ne marche pas.
Par contre, avant quand j'essayais de bouger le curseur avec deux doigts, il ne bougeait pas, maintenant il bouge...

Je réessaye de suite


----------



## alargeau (10 Février 2005)

En fait j'ai trouvé le terminal (newbie inside lol) et j'ai tout fait comme il est dit. Eh bien ça marche nickel. Enfin ça a l'air, mais dîtes-moi, où peut-on trouver un petit guide qui permettrait d'utiliser mon nouveau trackpad  ! Parce que je comprends pas trop, ça va dans tous les sens !


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Moi j'ai appliqué à la lettre le pas à pas du commentaire de Thierry ici: http://www.mac4ever.com/actuReagir/index.php?t=10273

Et ça marche nickel.

Par contre pensez à desinstaller SideTrack s'il est présent sinon ça ne marchera pas.


----------



## drs (10 Février 2005)

au secours,n mon trackapd marche pluuuuuus!

Bon j'ai tout fait comme c'est dit, et KP 

Je redémarre, je recommence et...ca marche!

Je redémarre donc et la....le trackpad marche plus. Ci joint le message d'erreur. Kesskisspass???

Alex


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Recommence le pas à pas...


----------



## doojay (10 Février 2005)

chupastar, c'est quoi le fichier que tu ne trouvais pas, enfin qui n'apparaissait pas?


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Voilà ce que dit SideTrack dans son Read me pour la desinstallation:

"How to uninstall

SideTrack can be temporarily disabled on your machine using the "Safe Boot" mode of MacOS X. See the SideTrack FAQ for details. To completely uninstall SideTrack use the uninstall option of the SideTrack installer application. This will remove the SideTrack files, you will then need to reboot to completely remove SideTrack from your machine.

If for some reason you wish to manually uninstall SideTrack then delete these folders:
?	/System/Library/Extensions/SideTrack.kext
?	/Library/PreferencePanes/SideTrack.prefPane
?	/Library/StartupItems/SideTrack
Note that some of these items are owned by the administrator user (root) and thus may require you to delete them from the Terminal."

Et celui que je ne trouvais pas est le premier fichier.


Et pour les autres pensez à faire la vérification dans le terminal pour voir en premier si le trackpad est compatible. Sinon ça ne sert à rien!


----------



## doojay (10 Février 2005)

merci chupastar


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Ca marche?


----------



## alargeau (10 Février 2005)

Le plus simple pour désinstaller Sidetrack est tout simplement de récupérer le .dmg qui sert à l'installer, cliquer dessus et au lieu de cliquer sur installer, cliquer sur désinstaller  ! Pas plus simple !!!


----------



## doojay (10 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche?


ben non aprés avoir tappé sudo chown -R root:wheel
dans le terminal, un espace et mis l'extension dans le terminal il me met permission denied, j'ai essayé en root et idem


----------



## drs (10 Février 2005)

pour moi, ca fonctionne...j'ai juste recopié le fichier téléchargé dans extensions.

Ceci dit, y'a pas une petite doc pour voir les possibilités de la chose? y'a pas des options? et comment on active la rotation?

Alex


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Je pense que certains dévellopeurs ne vont pas tarder à exploiter la chose et proposer le tout sous la forme d'un petit logiciel qu'on pourra configurer facilement.

Remarque que dans les nouveaux PB on peux juste activer ou désactiver cette fonction il me semble. Donc l'installation de cette astuce fait en sorte qu'on soit en mode "activer" sans moyen de desactiver. Et ce n'est pas trop un problème.

Pour le rotation il n'y à pas besoin de l'activer, tu fait des petits cercles avec tes deux doigts dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre sur ton trackpad et ton ascenseur va descendre, dans l'autre sens il monte. Tout simplement.


----------



## fabulousfab (10 Février 2005)

DRS, peux-tu expliquer ce que tu as fait, car pour moi ça ne marche pas après de nombreux essais.
Je dois vraiment être une bille...


----------



## Cricri (10 Février 2005)

Mais est-ce vraiment mieux que SideTrack ?


----------



## fabulousfab (10 Février 2005)

Après la dernière ligne de code, il me met : "command not found" : où est mon erreur (j'ai recommencé 6 ou 7 fois) ?


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Mais est-ce vraiment mieux que SideTrack ?



Je trouve ça mieux que SideTrack, d'une part ça devient gratuit, et d'une autre part tu n'as plus de zone réservé aux ascenseurs.

Avec SideTrack il m'arriver que lors de l'utilisation du trackpad, je commence à glisser depuis un bord et du coup ça ne me prenait pas en compte le mouvement...

Ici, la totalité du trackpad est fonctionnel pour le mouvement du pointeur avec un doigt, et il y a toujours le même espace mais pour les ascenseurs lorsqu'il y a deux doigts.

Pas de confusion possible de la part du trackpad.


Ah, si, une chose était bien avec SideTrack, c'est le fait de pouvoir activer des coins du trackpad, qui, lorsqu'on "tape" dessus, active une chose particulière, moi par exemple je l'avais réglé pour qu'il me fasse la fonction exposé...


----------



## macaml (10 Février 2005)

c'est très chouette comme hack.
mais attention c'est un hack pour unix geek    alors il vaut mieux
éviter de jouer avec le terminal si vous n'êtres pas très habitué. Très bientôt
sortira une version pour newbie avec à mon avis des boutons dans les
préférences systèmes.
Et puis cette version n'est pas encore très stable (très sensible), quelques
 a coup, et la version full (XY+rotation) marche assez mal pour moi, il panique
et hésite entre descendre monter descendre monter...
(mais il faut être indulgent il a commencé à programmer ça sur un coin
de table il y a 3 jours, cette version est la première et est plutôt une
bêta (d'ailleurs plusieurs version ses sont succédées dans la journée))

Sinon, le principe est vraiment extra, c'est tellement simple qu'on se demance
pourquoi personne n'y avait penser avant.


----------



## macaml (10 Février 2005)

Et c'est super souple à utiliser, rien a voir avec SideTrack qui reprend
le principe des trackpad PC. On le fait vraiment sans y penser, on devait
avoir ce geste dans notre inconscient collectif


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> la version full (XY+rotation) marche assez mal pour moi, il panique
> et hésite entre descendre monter descendre monter...



La solution: faire de PETITS cercles, pas des grands, car en effet dans ce cas là il ne sait plus s'il faut monter ou descendre.


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Je me pose une question maintenant: est-il possible que Apple bloque cette possibilité lors d'une prochaine mis à jour de son système?  Dans ce cas se serait fort dommage de leur part...

D'ailleurs, si c'est possible avec tant de machine, je me demande pourquoi ne l'ont il pas intégré lors de la mise à jour qui vient de sortir. Il ont peur que ça fasse de la concurrence aux nouveaux PB?


----------



## fabulousfab (10 Février 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> Et puis cette version n'est pas encore très stable (très sensible), quelques
> a coup, et la version full (XY+rotation) marche assez mal pour moi, il panique
> et hésite entre descendre monter descendre monter...



Bon, dans ce cas, je crois que je vais arrêter de m'acharner à vouloir installer ce truc...
Toujours pas de conseil ? (il me semble pourtant que je ne suis pas loin du but).


----------



## Tox (10 Février 2005)

Cela fonctionne bien sur mon iBook 12" 1,2 ghz.

Le truc frustrant concerne le fait que je n'ai pas compris ce que je tapais en mode terminal...


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

Si la première commande du terminale t'indique que tu as le bon trackpad je ne voit pas où peut être le problème à part une erreur de manip...

A partir de quand viens ton problème? Tu fait quoi exactement, peut être que tu fait une mauvaise manip qui passe inaperçue pour toi car elle te parait évidente (je ne sais pas j'essais de comprendre...).


----------



## fabulousfab (10 Février 2005)

Voilà ma dernière ligne de code (après avoir glissé lefichier) :
sudo kextunload/System/Library/Extensions/AppleADBMouse.kext && sudo kextload /Users/ProFAB/Desktop/AppleADBMouse.kext

Et voilà ce qu'il me renvoit :
sudo: kextunload/System/Library/Extensions/AppleADBMouse.kext: command not found

Où est l'erreur ?


----------



## doojay (10 Février 2005)

ça y est mais je trouve que cela fonctionne moins bien que side track quand je descend une fenêtre elle a tendance à remonter et à sautiller


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ma dernière ligne de code (après avoir glissé lefichier) :
> sudo kextunload/System/Library/Extensions/AppleADBMouse.kext && sudo kextload /Users/ProFAB/Desktop/AppleADBMouse.kext
> 
> Et voilà ce qu'il me renvoit :
> ...



    j'ai la même...


----------



## fabulousfab (10 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la même...



Tu veux dire que tu as la même ligne, mais que chez toi ça a marché sans message d'erreur ??


----------



## macaml (10 Février 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ma dernière ligne de code (après avoir glissé lefichier) :
> sudo kextunload/System/Library/Extensions/AppleADBMouse.kext && sudo kextload /Users/ProFAB/Desktop/AppleADBMouse.kext
> 
> Et voilà ce qu'il me renvoit :
> ...



ah c'est pas passé par linux ça   

ben ce doit simplement être qu'il faut un espace entre la commande "kextunload"
(charge le driver, en francais) et l'argument, le driver en question:

sudo kextunload /System/Library/Extensions/AppleADBMouse.kext


PS: faites vos sauvergardes avec cp -r (sinon ça ne dis rien, mais ça ne FAIT RIEN)


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu as la même ligne, mais que chez toi ça a marché sans message d'erreur ??



Ben oui, mis à part le nom d'utilisateur qui change, c'est la même... Mais je ne m'y connais pas un poil en terminal, est-il possible d'arriver à la dernière étape en ayant fait des erreurs avant?


----------



## chupastar (10 Février 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est pas passé par linux ça
> 
> ben ce doit simplement être qu'il faut un espace entre la commande "kextunload"
> (charge le driver, en francais) et l'argument, le driver en question:
> ...



Non il l'a mis l'espace...


----------



## macaml (10 Février 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> ça y est mais je trouve que cela fonctionne moins bien que side track quand je descend une fenêtre elle a tendance à remonter et à sautiller



essaye avec juste le driver XY et en décochant "défilement sans à-coup" dans
apparence des préférences.


----------



## chupastar (11 Février 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> ça y est mais je trouve que cela fonctionne moins bien que side track quand je descend une fenêtre elle a tendance à remonter et à sautiller



Personnellement je trouve que ça marche de la même manière en plus pratique. J'utilise les deux doigts en bougeant verticalement ou horizontalement pour aller lentement.
Et quand je veux remonter ou redescendre rapidement je fait des petits cercles, ça marche très bien!


----------



## fabulousfab (11 Février 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est pas passé par linux ça
> 
> ben ce doit simplement être qu'il faut un espace entre la commande "kextunload"
> (charge le driver, en francais) et l'argument, le driver en question:



Merci, Macalm, j'ai ajouté unespace et voilà ce qu'il me dit :

kextunload: unload kext /System/Library/Extensions/AppleADBMouse.kext succeeded
kextload: /Users/ProFAB/Desktop/AppleADBMouse.kext loaded successfully

C'est mieux, tout à succeeded, mais le scrolle nemarche toujours pas...


----------



## superpasteque (11 Février 2005)

Merci pour cette astuce,même moi qui n'avais jamais mis le nez dans le terminal j'y suis arrivé, trop bon... Merci chuipastar pout ton info, c'est la classe un ptit ibook qui fait comme les grands. N'ayez pas peur même moi j'ai réussi...


----------



## fabulousfab (11 Février 2005)

Si, j'ai dit une bêtise, il marche...
M'enfin ça me paraît pas si super (saccadé, difficile à contrôler...).
Je vais tester tout ça un peu mieux.
En tout cas, encore merci Macalm, comme quoi l'espace, dans la vie, c'est important !


----------



## chupastar (11 Février 2005)

superpasteque a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette astuce,même moi qui n'avais jamais mis le nez dans le terminal j'y suis arrivé, trop bon... Merci chuipastar pout ton info, c'est la classe un ptit ibook qui fait comme les grands. N'ayez pas peur même moi j'ai réussi...




Mais de rien, si ce n'était pas moi, l'info serait vite arrivé dans les forum!


----------



## chupastar (11 Février 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Si, j'ai dit une bêtise, il marche...
> M'enfin ça me paraît pas si super (saccadé, difficile à contrôler...).
> Je vais tester tout ça un peu mieux.
> En tout cas, encore merci Macalm, comme quoi l'espace, dans la vie, c'est important !



Content que t'ai réussi!


----------



## macaml (11 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose une question maintenant: est-il possible que Apple bloque cette possibilité lors d'une prochaine mis à jour de son système?  Dans ce cas se serait fort dommage de leur part...
> 
> D'ailleurs, si c'est possible avec tant de machine, je me demande pourquoi ne l'ont il pas intégré lors de la mise à jour qui vient de sortir. Il ont peur que ça fasse de la concurrence aux nouveaux PB?



je ne pense pas qu'il puisse la bloquer, au pire ils écrase le driver, mais on peut toujours le réinstaller. Si ce driver était pas alors aucun driver (dont celui
de sideTrack).

C'est une pratique courante chez eux. Il y a l'exemple connu du dual-screen,
mais aussi le chip TV sur l'ipod 4G, les fonctions d'enregistrement (on peut
avec linux sur ipod)...


----------



## fabulousfab (11 Février 2005)

Oui en fait il faut s'y habituer (un peu de douceur) et c'est vrai que c'est pas mal.
Merci à l'auteur du sujet pour ce tuyau sympa.


----------



## macaml (11 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> La solution: faire de PETITS cercles, pas des grands, car en effet dans ce cas là il ne sait plus s'il faut monter ou descendre.



c'est un coup à prendre alors. après quelque minutes avec le XY c'est partit
je maitrise le truc, mais avec la rotation à mon avis il faudra un réglage moins
sensible.


----------



## Macmao (11 Février 2005)

J'ai eu droit à un joli kernel panic en voulant remettre en X_Y après avoir mis en "all". J'ai du oublier un espace je crois.
 oups

Mais j'ai refais la manip après avoir rebooté ^^ et no problémo, ça fonctionne bien.
Je confirme en XY est le meilleur choix je pense, c'était saccadé avec le scrol All
Il n'y a plus qu'a maitrisé le "two fingerz" maintenant  
Vraiment cool la manip !

 

Regardez comment je défile sur le forum de macgé avec mes 2 doigts, Yeahhhh !


----------



## tessacha (11 Février 2005)

Premier post me concernant (je vous lis en cachette depuis un switch un peu forçé par des amis qui menaçaient de ne plus l'être si je ne jetais pas mon PC ;-) pour signaler aux hésitants béotiens que même sans rien comprendre du tout du tout à ce que l'on fait, ça fait super peur mais en fait ça se passe sans problème! 

Ce qui me perturbe maintenant que j'ai fait 17 tours d'honneur autour de mon lit, c'est justement que je ne sais pas DU TOUT ce que j'ai fait en allant dans Terminal  
Je peux avoir fait des bêtises? Plus globalement, ça sert à quoi terminal, juste pour savoir si je suis capable de comprendre un peu du monde parrallèle dans lequel je me suis trouvé?

Moi qui pleurais depuis l'annonce de cette fonctionnalité sur les nouveaux PB en me disant que j'avais acheté mon bel IB 2 mois trop tôt et qui étais à deux doigts de le jeter du 8ème pour avoir une super excuse pour me racheter un powerbook, je vous fait le serment que je vais faire des incantations à votre gloire chaque soir de pleine lune avant de me coucher jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive. Trop content!    :love:


----------



## Balooners (11 Février 2005)

Merci Chupastar d'avoir relayé l'info  et en effet, comme MacMao, j'ai pris le X Y à la place du All, que je trouve plus fluide et moins compliqué à utilisé.

PS: faites des Sauvegarde des fichiers et de la méthode avant qu'Apple tombe dessus


----------



## watanaiko (11 Février 2005)

MilleSabord, je peux te poser une question ? dis ta palourde 366Mhz est a 560 mo, on m'a dit que la palourde n'allait que jusqu'a 360mo ou moins... tu peux confirmer, etait-il possible d'aller au-dela des 640 mo indiques ? J'aimerais booster mon ibook Dual mais il a jusqu'a 640mo... quelqu'un saurait s'il est possible de transgresser les 640 mo annonces ,


----------



## chupastar (11 Février 2005)

tessacha a dit:
			
		

> Premier post me concernant (je vous lis en cachette depuis un switch un peu forçé par des amis qui menaçaient de ne plus l'être si je ne jetais pas mon PC ;-) pour signaler aux hésitants béotiens que même sans rien comprendre du tout du tout à ce que l'on fait, ça fait super peur mais en fait ça se passe sans problème!
> 
> Ce qui me perturbe maintenant que j'ai fait 17 tours d'honneur autour de mon lit, c'est justement que je ne sais pas DU TOUT ce que j'ai fait en allant dans Terminal
> Je peux avoir fait des bêtises? Plus globalement, ça sert à quoi terminal, juste pour savoir si je suis capable de comprendre un peu du monde parrallèle dans lequel je me suis trouvé?
> ...



Tu sais, ça fait plus d'un an que je suis sur Mac et je ne sais pas du tout ce que j'ai fait non plus sur le Terminal. J'ai juste suivit les indications... Mais si tu le fait correctement je ne voit pas où pourrait être le problème!




			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Merci Chupastar d'avoir relayé l'info  et en effet, comme MacMao, j'ai pris le X Y à la place du All, que je trouve plus fluide et moins compliqué à utilisé.
> 
> PS: faites des Sauvegarde des fichiers et de la méthode avant qu'Apple tombe dessus



De rien!  Mais par contre je ne sais pas où est ma sauvegarde moi?
Vous savez?


----------



## chupastar (11 Février 2005)

Il y a un excellent article écrit par l'auteur du commentaire, c'est tout en français et ça règle un problème qui hier encore, désactivait cette fonction au redémarrage, c'est ici: http://homepage.mac.com/thierythiery/B323835286/C159513210/E1467302223/


----------



## macaml (11 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> PS: faites des Sauvegarde des fichiers et de la méthode avant qu'Apple tombe dessus



tu pense qu'on a pas le droit de créer de nouveau pilotes???
sideTrack l'a bien fait/ d'accord c'est un peu une copie d'apple, mais
konfabulator aussi c'est une copie


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Février 2005)

J'ai installé... ça marche.... j'ai boulé


----------



## Zyrol (11 Février 2005)

Super !!!!

Par contre je trouve aussi que la version XY est plus fuide que la ALL.

En tout cas super bidouille, merci, mon ibook est content ! il ne me reste plus qu'à oublier le reflexe d'aller chercher l'ascenseur !


----------



## tessacha (11 Février 2005)

Ah, non! Pas ça!!!

J'ai refait la procédure suite à la réactualisation de l'article. Le redémarrage m'a été imposé de façon peu courtoise (sur un fond noir me demandant de redémarrer en utilisant le bouton d'alimentation   ) et paf! mes deux doigts laissent mon trackpad de marbre   

C'est la consternation: avoir commençé à utiliser la chose pour qu'elle vous soit impossible après, c'est de la torture.

Si j'ai bien relu l'article la modif vient du déplacement du dossier téléchargé dans System/Bibliothèque/Extensions et de la procédure qui s'en suit (j'ai bon?).

Problème: ilm'est impossible de déposer ce fichier dans Extensions... après avoir authentifié mon mot de passe système, je parviens juste à le déposer dans System/Bibliothèque pas plus loin. C'est bien pour cette raison que ça ne fonctionne plus?

Un conseil pour passer outre?

Je ne vais tout de mê^me pas devoir faire 17 tours d'honneur en marche arrière autour de mon lit, si?


----------



## doojay (11 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> De rien!  Mais par contre je ne sais pas où est ma sauvegarde moi?
> Vous savez?


Au cas ou sur la page ou tu as téléchargé le fichier, il y a aussi le fichier d'origine donc tu peux le récupérer. En passant j'ai prossédé à l'instalation de façon manuelle sans passer par le terminal. Et merci à MacMao pour le xy. Encore bravo chupastar.


----------



## doojay (11 Février 2005)

tessacha a dit:
			
		

> Ah, non! Pas ça!!!
> Si j'ai bien relu l'article la modif vient du déplacement du dossier téléchargé dans System/Bibliothèque/Extensions et de la procédure qui s'en suit (j'ai bon?).


N'oublie pas de changer les autorisations des 2 fichiers (celui que tu canges et le nouveau), ainsi que celles du dossier extentions en faisant un pomme i  (possesseur et autorisation: toi, détails: possesseur toi, lecture écriture, accès: lecture et écriture).


----------



## tessacha (11 Février 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de changer les autorisations des 2 fichiers (celui que tu canges et le nouveau), ainsi que celles du dossier extentions en faisant un pomme i  (possesseur et autorisation: toi, détails: possesseur toi, lecture écriture, accès: lecture et écriture).



Merci pour ton aide. Après avoir lu 26 fois ton message, refait 12 fois la procédure en suivant pas à pas l'article corrigé, j'ai retrouvé l'usage de mes deux doigts... mais le reperd dès que je redémarre   

Qu'est-ce qui se passe selon vous?  :mouais:


----------



## Tox (11 Février 2005)

J'ai redémarré ce matin et j'ai fait la même constatation que Tessacha... Je vais réessayer ce soir.


----------



## macaml (11 Février 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> J'ai redémarré ce matin et j'ai fait la même constatation que Tessacha... Je vais réessayer ce soir.



si vous avez suivi les indications du site original ça me parait normal. les commandes
décharge le driver classique puis recharge le nouveau driver. Au redémmarrage,
il va dans le réperoire, /System/Library/Extensions/ et recharge le driver situé
à cet endrois. 

ps: n'oubliez pas de sauvergarder le driver classique (et avec cp -r)


----------



## macaml (11 Février 2005)

si vous avez pris le site francais, il a avait hier fait une erreur dans le nom
de la sauvegarde.

ps: un truc génial sous mac c'est qu'on peut se retrouver à discuter autour
      d'un même sujet entre newbies et acharnés de la ligne de commande, un
     truc inenvisageable sous linux. C'est un peu ça l'esprit mac pour moi, réconcilier
     deux mondes que tout oppose (sur le plan informatique bien sûr), et qui 
     peuvent ainsi s'apporter mutuellement.

ps: j'aime bien les ps  :love:


----------



## Tox (11 Février 2005)

Alors est-il envisageable de faire cela par un simple copier coller dans le finder ?
Je prends le driver qui me plaît et remplace le driver original...

Pour ce qui est de la ligne de commande unix, je vais m'y mettre...


----------



## Sebang (11 Février 2005)

Oui tu peux (c'est comme ça que j'ai fait et ça marche tranquille), mais laisse-les, ils se comprennent entre freaks de la ligne de commande  (on est sous OSX les gars, lâchez le terminal !  ) (sauf pour la vérification au début de la manip, terminal obligatoire).


----------



## noz (11 Février 2005)

la manip faisant appel au terminal ne fonctionne que jusqu'au prochain redémarrage... Pour rendre le truc définitif, je suis allé physiquement (ce qui peut sembler plus simple quand on ne veut pas toucher au terminal et s'embêter avec des lignes de codes) dans system/library/extensions et après avoir sauvegardé l'extension originale, je l'ai remplacée par la nouvelle, fraîchement téléchargée (le système doit demander le mot de passe avant de procéder au remplacement), et ça marche niquel. Evidemment ça n'est pas une révolution mais il faut avouer que c'est le pied de ne plus avoir à utiliser les barres de défilement.... Aaahh, c'est beau le progrès quand même...    


P.S. : par contre, je vois moins l'intérêt du roll scroll ?


----------



## noz (11 Février 2005)

ah oui j'oubliais, il faut bien sûr redémarrer après avoir installé la nouvelle extension...


----------



## cousinhube (11 Février 2005)

Au secours, je viens de faire ça à la méthode barbare (copie du fichier directement dans le dossier) et j'ai redémarré et là  je n'ai plus du tout de trackpad: il n'arrive pas a installer le driver... j'ai tout essayé en remettant l'ancien que j'avais sauvegardé et rien n'y fait je ne plus installer de driver... que faire???


----------



## Tox (11 Février 2005)

Même problème, je viens de copier le fichier dans extensions et résultat ce message d'erreur : L&#8217;extension système &#8220;/System/Library/Extensions/AppleADBMouse.kext&#8220; n&#8217;a pas été installé correctement et ne peut être utilisé. Veuillez essayer de le réinstaller ou contactez votre revendeur pour une mise à jour.

Que faire maintenant ?


----------



## macaml (11 Février 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> Au secours, je viens de faire ça à la méthode barbare (copie du fichier directement dans le dossier) et j'ai redémarré et là  je n'ai plus du tout de trackpad: il n'arrive pas a installer le driver... j'ai tout essayé en remettant l'ancien que j'avais sauvegardé et rien n'y fait je ne plus installer de driver... que faire???



essaye: sudo kextload "le_chemin_du_driver.kext", si ça ne marche pas
essaye: sudo chown -R root:wheel "le_chemin_du_driver.kext"

sinon vérifie le nom du fichier .


----------



## noz (11 Février 2005)

quel message avez vous eu tous les deux lorsque vous avez fait glisser le nouveau kext dans le dossier "extension" ? Vous avez bien été à la racine du disque dans systeme/bibliothèque/extensions ?


----------



## cousinhube (11 Février 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> essaye: sudo kextload "le_chemin_du_driver.kext", si ça ne marche pas
> essaye: sudo chown -R root:wheel "le_chemin_du_driver.kext"
> 
> sinon vérifie le nom du fichier .



Je viens d'essayer, pour la 1ere ligne de commande on me répond que mon driver n'est pas authentic...
Pour le 2nd ca ne fait rien, il n'y a aucune réaction

une autre idée??


----------



## Tox (11 Février 2005)

Je suis un animal !

Il suffisait de réparer les autorisations !!!

en fait, je viens de comprendre l'importance de ces réparations et surtout, je fais le lien avec les compilations du noyau sous linux...


----------



## cousinhube (11 Février 2005)

tu peux m'expliquer en langage humain???


----------



## Tox (11 Février 2005)

Tu n'as qu'à lancer utilitaire disque, sélectionner le hd et appuyer sur réparer les autorisations.

Alors ? Est-ce que cela refonctionne chez toi ?


----------



## macaml (11 Février 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> Pour le 2nd ca ne fait rien, il n'y a aucune réaction



c'est normal réessaye le kextload après.
sinon répare les autorisations (c'est alors un problème cas particulier)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

mais c'est trop de la de ball....


----------



## cousinhube (11 Février 2005)

cayé ca marche, en fait j'ai tout simplement retéléchargé la version ALL, copier tout simplement le fichier dans extensions et réparer les autorisations puis redémarrer. Ca marche nickel merci a tous... par contre je ne comprends pas ce qu'est la fonction rotation...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> cayé ca marche, en fait j'ai tout simplement retéléchargé la version ALL, copier tout simplement le fichier dans extensions et réparer les autorisations puis redémarrer. Ca marche nickel merci a tous... par contre je ne comprends pas ce qu'est la fonction rotation...




fais une geste circulaire avec 2 doigts (heuuu... sur le trackpad ca marche mieux...)... tu vas comprendre


----------



## noz (11 Février 2005)

si tu vas voir, c'est hyper fun... réduis une fenêtre de façon à avoir les barres de défilement à droite et aussi en bas, et maintenant amuse toi à faire des ronds sur ton trackpad...


----------



## cousinhube (11 Février 2005)

ca ne marche pas, en fait ca fait a la fois bougé droite/gauche et haut/bas


----------



## Tox (11 Février 2005)

Cette petite bidouille est franchement géniale !!!

Dire que le hardware était prêt et que c'est le software qui faisait défaut... Je suis pas au bout de mes surprises avec le monde Mac.


----------



## cousinhube (11 Février 2005)

ah en fait si ca marche, mais ca ne fait que cumuler les deux fonctions .... c'est supper finalement ce truc


----------



## cousinhube (12 Février 2005)

Cayé je ne suis plus membre junior, je suis membre ouaouaouaouaoau

et sinon pour en revenir au problème, y a til un myen de régler tout ca pke c'est un peu trop rapide à mon gout??


----------



## macaml (12 Février 2005)

ça viendra, c'est encore tout jeune comme driver (à peine 2 jours)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

heuu.. juste une question  con... le fichier appleadbmouse.kext qui traine sur mon bureau... j'en fais quoi maintenant ?


----------



## anonyme 1er (12 Février 2005)

ça ne semble pas fonctionner sur mon Alubook 12" 867 (rev.1, acheté en mars 2003) : quand je tape
_ioreg -l | grep "W Enhanced Trackpad"_
dans le terminal, la ligne
_"W Enhanced Trackpad" = 1_
ne s'affiche pas...

est-ce que quelqu'un qui a un alu 867 pourrait confirmer (doojay, par exemple) ?


----------



## chupastar (12 Février 2005)

Si ça ne s'affiche pas, laisse tomber, je crois que malheureusement, c'est mort pour toi...


----------



## doojay (12 Février 2005)

anonyme 1er a dit:
			
		

> ça ne semble pas fonctionner sur mon Alubook 12" 867 (rev.1, acheté en mars 2003) : quand je tape
> _ioreg -l | grep "W Enhanced Trackpad"_
> dans le terminal, la ligne
> _"W Enhanced Trackpad" = 1_
> ...


Désolé, je suis assez faignant en ce moment (trop de boulot) et je n'ai fait la manip que sur le pb 17", à vrai dire mon 12" se sent franchement délaissé en ce moment. Par contre est ce que tu as ou a eu installé side track?


----------



## A2P (12 Février 2005)

super ce driver, ça fonctionne du feu de dieu !! 
reste effectivement à faire une install propre et un panneau de réglages mais c'est pas le plus dur je pense ;-)

PS : j'avais sidetrack d'installé et de temps en temps le trackpad ne répondait plus... là, tout va bien ! (j'ai utilisé la désinstall automatique à partir du programme d'install.)

++


----------



## anonyme 1er (12 Février 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je suis assez faignant en ce moment (trop de boulot) et je n'ai fait la manip que sur le pb 17", à vrai dire mon 12" se sent franchement délaissé en ce moment. Par contre est ce que tu as ou a eu installé side track?


 il me semble que j'avais installé sidetrack pour le tester (il y a très longtemps), mais je l'avais désinstallé peu de temps après... d'ailleurs il n'en reste aucune trace sur mon disque dur (même parmi les fichiers cachés), et pour en être certain, j'ai voulu lancer une désinstallation à partir de l'installeur, mais le bouton "Désinstaller" reste grisé (j'en déduis donc que l'installeur lui-même ne détecte plus aucun fichier de sidetrack installé...)

je pense que mon trackpad ne supporte en effet pas cette manip, mais j'aimerais bien en être certain...
donc si un possesseur d'alu 12" 867 a le temps de taper la commande :

ioreg -l | grep "W Enhanced Trackpad"

dans son terminal et de nous indiquer le résultat, merci d'avance !


----------



## heliotrope (12 Février 2005)

salut, 

j'ai un PB 15' 867 et la manip ne fonctionne pas... modele trop vieux semble t'il

PS: avec ou sans side track la 1ere commande pour verifier la présence du "enhanced trackpad " reste sans reponse


----------



## doojay (12 Février 2005)

anonyme 1er a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que j'avais installé sidetrack pour le tester (il y a très longtemps), mais je l'avais désinstallé peu de temps après... d'ailleurs il n'en reste aucune trace sur mon disque dur (même parmi les fichiers cachés), et pour en être certain, j'ai voulu lancer une désinstallation à partir de l'installeur, mais le bouton "Désinstaller" reste grisé (j'en déduis donc que l'installeur lui-même ne détecte plus aucun fichier de sidetrack installé...)


retourne à la page 1 de ce thread et regarde comment faire pour désinstaller manuellement sidetrack, il y a un fichier caché, pour ma part je l'ai trouvé grace à chupastar (que je remercie encore) et c'est vrai que tant que je n'avais pas supprimé cet élément et après redémarage, le terminal ne m'offrait pas la possibilité d'installer cette nouvelle fonctionnalité


----------



## anonyme 1er (12 Février 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> retourne à la page 1 de ce thread et regarde comment faire pour désinstaller manuellement sidetrack, il y a un fichier caché, pour ma part je l'ai trouvé grace à chupastar (que je remercie encore) et c'est vrai que tant que je n'avais pas supprimé cet élément et après redémarage, le terminal ne m'offrait pas la possibilité d'installer cette nouvelle fonctionnalité



comme dit précédemment, il ne reste aucune trace de sidetrack sur mon disque dur, même parmi les fichiers cachés (en tout cas aucun des 3 fichiers cités par chupastar), donc j'ai dû les supprimer manuellement, à l'époque où je m'étais débarassé de sidetrack...


----------



## cham (12 Février 2005)

Si vous voulez battre un record de stupidité, accrochez-vous : 
sur mon iBook G4 1,33 GHz 10.3.7 j'avais tapé : 
	
	



```
ioreg -1 | grep "W Enhanced Trackpad"
```
au lieu de : 
	
	



```
ioreg -l | grep "W Enhanced Trackpad"
```

Vous ne voyez pas de différence ? Héhé ioreg -1 d'un côté (erreur) et ioreg -l (comme louisette). Du coup ça marche nettement mieux. Enfin si ça peut aider d'autres boulets


----------



## anonyme 1er (12 Février 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez battre un record de stupidité, accrochez-vous :
> sur mon iBook G4 1,33 GHz 10.3.7 j'avais tapé :
> 
> 
> ...


 non, malheureusement, ce n'est pas ça mon problème : j'ai procédé par copier-coller...


----------



## esales (12 Février 2005)

La nouvelle version (2.0.10-dub-4) dispo sur ce site http://www-users.kawo2.rwth-aachen.de/~razzfazz/ permet (en théorie) d'avoir le click droit sur son trackpad.

Mais, sur mon PB 17 1ghz, cette nouvelle fonction ne semble pas activé (click droit fait avec un click principal et deux doigts sur le trackpad).
Celà est peut-être dû à un problème de compatibilité avec mon PB.
Je n'ai testé que la version scrolling XY.


----------



## noz (12 Février 2005)

impossible de la charger, cette nouvelle version...


----------



## Tox (12 Février 2005)

Je viens d'installer cette dernière version sur l'iBook. Emulation du clik droit ! N'en jetez plus, jamais un trackpad m'a paru si pratique... Vont en faire une de ces têtes mes potes sous XP ...


----------



## noz (12 Février 2005)

Arrgghh, je n'arrive pas à charger la dernière mise à jour, et je viens de passer mon ibook sous 10.3.8, du coup ça a planté mon trackpad... Une bonne âme pourrait-elle m'envoyer l'extension permettant d'émuler le clic droit ? J'envoie mon email en réponse au mp de la bonne âme en question... Merci d'avance !!


----------



## pixelemon (12 Février 2005)

flute... plus de trackpad... de l'aide ? merci. 

terminal a quitté e pleine manip et je me retrouve sans trackpad... de plus je ne sais pas comment faire sur mon powerbook le trait vertical dans la ligne de code pour tester si ma machine est ok pour le scrollpaddind

que faire ?


----------



## pixelemon (12 Février 2005)

c'est fait... ça fonctionne très bien en décochant smooth sscrolling des les préférences apparence. en revanche je cherche toujours le clic droit


----------



## pixelemon (12 Février 2005)

je viens de me rendre compte qu'en posant un doigt sur le pad à droite et en tapant avec un autre doigt à gauche du pad je reviens en arrière ds les pages de firefox... et en faisant l inverse (gauche droit) j'avance ds les pages.. stupéfiant !

et très pratique


----------



## Macmao (13 Février 2005)

Installation de cette nouvelle version, c'est vraiment terrible, on pose 2 doigts sur le trackpad et on clic et ça fait un clic droit, magique !


----------



## esales (13 Février 2005)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> Installation de cette nouvelle version, c'est vraiment terrible, on pose 2 doigts sur le trackpad et on clic et ça fait un clic droit, magique !



Personnellement, sur mon PB 17' 1Ghz, cette fonction n'est pas très bien implanté. Le click droit fonctionne parfois, mais son utilisation trop aléatoire pour pouvoir remplacer Sidetrack sur mon Powerbook.

J'attendrais donc une nouvelle version des drivers.


----------



## Kid_Paddle (13 Février 2005)

lu
ce truc du clic droit, quelqu'un sait s'il est disponible sur les nouveaux powerbook, ou bien si c'est une fonction en plus spécifique au driver ?
merci


----------



## superpasteque (13 Février 2005)

J'ai reaissayer de installer cette nouvelle version par le terminal, mais j'ai beau eu faire 10 fois la manip rien n'y changeait, puis j'ai testé la methode bourrin, et bien tip top ca marche parfait et c'est pas du tout compliqué (si on suit l'odre des chose sinon petite frayeur,car perte de driver et trackpad fantome) mais en fais par le finder c'est simple, telecharge le driver, remplace dans le fichier extension, autentifier, puis (le plus important, qui fut la cause de ma frayeur, lancer l'utilitaire de disque pour réparer les autorisation, redemarre et voila ca roule. voilou


----------



## will42 (13 Février 2005)

salut à tous,

Moi j'aimerais avoir une info concernant la fonction "molette ipod", pour ce qui est du déplacement, pas de problème, mais comment fait-on pour séléctionner ce qu'on veut une fois en surbrillance ?

Parce que si je ne me trompes pas, la souris ne se déplace pas en même temps quand on utilise cette fonction pour venir se placer sur "l'item" en surbrillance.  :mouais: 
Même en effectuant un click, si le curseur n'est pas dessus ça ne sert à rien, je me trompes ?

Je sais que ce n'est pas très clair mais je ne sais pas comment le dire !

Sinon sur mon powerbook 17" le reste marche impec et avec fluidité


----------



## sbultez (13 Février 2005)

les liens pour télécharger les drivers sont morts non ?
quelqu'un peut il poster quelque part les dernier drivers dub4 X-Y et ALL ?
merci


----------



## djakda (13 Février 2005)

Svp quelqu un pourrait mettre sur un ftp le fichier !!!


----------



## Tox (13 Février 2005)

J'ai un premier bug avec le click droit dans Office et AppleWorks. Le menu contextuel apparaît bien, mais disparaît dès que je lève un doigt...

Et je viens de trouver la solution : j'avais modifié la vitesse du double-click (plus lent) et à première vue le pilote n'aime pas les réglages trop lents avec certains menus contextuels. A bon entendeur...


----------



## esales (13 Février 2005)

djakda a dit:
			
		

> Svp quelqu un pourrait mettre sur un ftp le fichier !!!



Ils sont dispo sur ce site : http://homepage.mac.com/thierythiery/B323835286/C159513210/E914581293/index.html


----------



## Sebang (13 Février 2005)

C'est dommage pourtant, je pense que celui qui les mettra en ligne gagnera beaucoup de coups de boules ! 
Allez allez, faites nous profiter quoi, soyez coooool. 

Merci !


EDIT : Rah zut, j'avais pas vu le message du dessus.


----------



## drs (13 Février 2005)

salut

comprend pas, chez moi le scroll vertical fonctionne, mais pas la rotation ni le clic droit.
Y'a t il un endroit ou on peut paramétrer tout ca? Car rien n'a changé dans mes tableaux préférences.

Alex


----------



## Zyrol (13 Février 2005)

As tu installé le bon pilote ?

Pour avoir la totale c'est celui là : 
 AppleADBMouse.kext.SCROLL_ALL


----------



## drs (13 Février 2005)

bah oui c'est celui la que j'ai mis, je viens d'ailleurs de le refaire. Mais pas de rotation.
Le clic droit comment ca fontionne? On pose les deux doigts sur le trackpad et on clique sur le bouton?

Alex


----------



## corbuu (13 Février 2005)

J'ai testé ce hack fait par Daniel via Mac Only.

Mon PB 15" SD 1,5 Ghz  à un nouveau Scroll !

Le systeme de scroll est vraiment genial, merci à Daniel encore une fois. En profiter sans avoir à payer les nouveaux PB... c superbe.

Au cas ou ca interesse d'autres gens


> [2/11] Simple Hack for Two-Finger Scrolling on Older PowerBooks and iBooks: The new PowerBook G4s have a new trackpad and software that permit it to scroll using two fingers. The trackpad on our new 1.67GHz 17" PowerBook G4 works very well with two-finger scrolling, up-down and left-right.
> 
> 
> Daniel Becker posted a hack that activates two-finger scrolling on supported pre-2005 PowerBooks and iBooks (i.e. those with a "W-Enhanced" trackpad, including most aluminum PowerBooks and recent iBooks) on OS X 10.3. He says he has tested it with both Mac OS X 10.3.7 and the just-released 10.3.8. According to the author, the hack is based on Apple's AppleADBMouse-209.0.10 driver from Mac OS X 10.3.7 that is available as part of the publicly released Darwin source code.
> ...


----------



## chagregel (14 Février 2005)

Il y a dèja un sujet   

Salut Corbuu, on ne te voit pas beaucoup traîner par ici


----------



## macaml (14 Février 2005)

j'ai testé la dernière build (de samedi en fait), et c'est vrai qu'il ya eu
des progrès. le scrolling vertical est maintenant parfaitement aboutit.

l'horizontal presque (j'ai des a-coup dans iTunes, mais pas safari par exemple).
la roue fonctionne enfin, mais parasite encore avec le scrolling ce qui cause des a-coup vraiment désagréable, en particulier c'est un peu le bazar quand on a les
deux barres de scrolling. le nouveau clic droit, lui (comme tout le monde l'a vu),
disparait tout de suite dès que l'on veut sélectionner un item (bref, à l'heure
actuel il est inopérant).

J'ai vu que l'auteur (maintenant célèbre) du driver, a réaliser un "truc" de configuration (pas encore un panel) je ne sais pas m'en servir mais je pense
que cela pourra régler certain problèmes cités plus haut.

un beau travail et un rapport prix/utilité a mon avis inégalé


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Février 2005)

Chez moi, comme chez pas mal de monde, le clic droit fonctionne à moitié et la molette facon ipod est inutilisable sur Firefox car le navigateur perd la boule... il revient sur la page précédente, revient sur la page, repart... une idée ?

Par contre, pas de problème pour monter/descendre...


----------



## flat (14 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait... ça fonctionne très bien en décochant smooth sscrolling des les préférences apparence. en revanche je cherche toujours le clic droit



Salut à tous, pour le click droit, j'ai remarqué qu'en cliquant d'abord sur le click en restant appuyé et qu'après on pose les 2 doigts sur le trackpad, on peut naviguer dans les menus contextuels, alors que l'inverse ne fait que présenter le menu et si on essaye de naviguer, le menu disparait.  
Ciao


----------



## macaml (14 Février 2005)

flat a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, pour le click droit, j'ai remarqué qu'en cliquant d'abord sur le click en restant appuyé et qu'après on pose les 2 doigts sur le trackpad, on peut naviguer dans les menus contextuels, alors que l'inverse ne fait que présenter le menu et si on essaye de naviguer, le menu disparait.
> Ciao



BRAVO   
est-ce un bug? ou est ce manière d'utiliser le clic droit?
mystère?


----------



## chupastar (14 Février 2005)

Ben tien, le titre de mon post que j'avais lancé à changé... il était pas bien?


----------



## macaml (14 Février 2005)

curieux en effet, il était plus général   

on fait un vote pour me meilleur titre du thread?


----------



## Titov (15 Février 2005)

Ce matin j'ai trouvé sur MacUpdate un petit programme qui s'appelle iScroll2 qui permet de modifier les PowerBook pré-2005 et permettre d'utiliser le scroll à deux doigts.

Je l'aurai bien mis en pièce jointe, mais je ne sais pas si c'est autorisé.

Il n'y a pas d'explication.

Est-ce que ça marche sur les iBook G4 (voir même les G3)*?


----------



## chagregel (15 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ben tien, le titre de mon post que j'avais lancé à changé... il était pas bien?



Non, désolé c'est de ma faute, une erreure de manipulation de l'option "fusion des sujets", 
sincérement je suis confus :rose:

Redonne moi le titre original


----------



## chagregel (15 Février 2005)

Titov a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin j'ai trouvé sur MacUpdate un petit programme qui s'appelle iScroll2 qui permet de modifier les PowerBook pré-2005 et permettre d'utiliser le scroll à deux doigts.
> 
> Je l'aurai bien mis en pièce jointe, mais je ne sais pas si c'est autorisé.
> 
> ...



tu peux mettre le liens vers MacUpdate en les citans sans problème


----------



## Titov (15 Février 2005)

voilà

http://www-users.kawo2.rwth-aachen.de/~razzfazz/


Et pour un iBook G4 12 pouces ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Bon, des fois l'informatique me depasse.....exemple:
j'ai tout fais nickel, 4jours que je me sert de mon trackpad avec 2 doigts et aujourd'hui apres une reparation des autorisations....pffff....plus de trackpad a 2 doigt.....incroyable.....
je ne comprends pas comment....si quelqu'un a une explication.....


----------



## Macmao (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bon, des fois l'informatique me depasse.....exemple:
> j'ai tout fais nickel, 4jours que je me sert de mon trackpad avec 2 doigts et aujourd'hui apres une reparation des autorisations....pffff....plus de trackpad a 2 doigt.....incroyable.....
> je ne comprends pas comment....si quelqu'un a une explication.....



Moi plus de 2 doigts non plus, simplement après un reboot parce que mon modem usb voulait plus rien savoir, ...obligé de refaire la manip.
Mais bon d'un autre côté ça prend 1 minute de la refaire, puis on reboote pas tous les jours  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Macmao a dit:
			
		

> Moi plus de 2 doigts non plus, simplement après un reboot parce que mon modem usb voulait plus rien savoir, ...obligé de refaire la manip.
> Mais bon d'un autre côté ça prend 1 minute de la refaire, puis on reboote pas tous les jours  :love:



non, on reboote pas tous les jours....mais la reparation des autorisations...
enfin je vais reessayer...on verra bien....


----------



## tessacha (15 Février 2005)

Je n'ai rien compris pour ma part: j'ai récupéré le 2 doigts après un redémarrage, allez savoir comment...

En revanche, si une bonne ame pouvait relater douuuuuucement la manip à effectuer pour que le clic droit fonctionne, ça me permettrai de passer du statut d'heureux à comblé...


----------



## chupastar (15 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non, désolé c'est de ma faute, une erreure de manipulation de l'option "fusion des sujets",
> sincérement je suis confus :rose:
> 
> Redonne moi le titre original




C'est bon, le nouveau titre convient très bien!


----------



## Cekter (15 Février 2005)

Ben chez moi non seulement ça marche pas mais j'ai plus de trackpad... ça a marché pendant quelques heures et suite à un redémarrage... pouf plus rien ! 

et ensuite j'ai réinstallé l'ancien (que j'avais conservé) et ben...toujours rien... 

Arg zut et flute, je veux pas tout réinstaller... 

Quelqu'un à une solution ? Où puis je trouver l'original sur le net ? Ou comment puis je réinstaller (trouver devrai-je dire) le AppleADBmouse.kext sur mes cds d'install ?

merci d'avance.


----------



## flat (15 Février 2005)

Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Ben chez moi non seulement ça marche pas mais j'ai plus de trackpad... ça a marché pendant quelques heures et suite à un redémarrage... pouf plus rien !
> 
> et ensuite j'ai réinstallé l'ancien (que j'avais conservé) et ben...toujours rien...
> 
> ...



Salut
Tout ce qu'il te faut se trouve là 
@+


----------



## CataTon (16 Février 2005)

bonsoir tessacha, je viens de découvrir par hasard comment atteindre les menus contextuels. Tu fais comme un double clics mais avec les deux doigts et le menu apparaît, ensuite tu lâches le trackpad et tu déposes uniquement un doigt dessus. Normalement tu devrais pouvoir parcourir les différents choix du menu. Et j'ai enfin aussi compris qu'il fallait faire des petits cercles rapides pour faire défiler les pages avec la fonction de rotation. Voilà, j'espère que ça pourra t'aider un peu. ++


----------



## tessacha (16 Février 2005)

Très touché par ton aide CataTon mais j'ai dû mal formuler ma question: mon problème vient du fait que j'ai basculé en 2 fingers dès le premier jour avec la version qui ne tenait pas le coup après un redémarrage.

J'ai donc suivi la procédure actualisée pour contourner ce probléme et m'en suis tenu à cette deuxième version qui ne comprenait pas la fonctionnalité clic droit.

J'ai donc besoin d'aide pour trouver la marche à suivre pour installer la version comprenant le clic droit avant toute aide relative à mes éventuels problèmes de motricité...  :rose:


----------



## Cekter (16 Février 2005)

Merci Flat : tout marche bien maintenant... (ouf !)


----------



## CataTon (16 Février 2005)

tessacha a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc besoin d'aide pour trouver la marche à suivre pour installer la version comprenant le clic droit avant toute aide relative à mes éventuels problèmes de motricité...  :rose:



ah ok, tout est très bien expliqué sur ce site . Il suffit de suivre ses indications et on ne peut pas se tromper


----------



## flat (16 Février 2005)

C'est surtout merci Thiery qui s'évertue à ce que tout le monde puisse bénéficier de cette fonctionnalité et le plus simplement du monde. Voilà c'est chose dite: il faut rendre à César ce qui est à César.
@+


----------



## tessacha (16 Février 2005)

Merci CataTon, ce Thierry a fait un taf incroyable! I did it!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Février 2005)

moi j'ai un truc bizarre, à chaque redémarrage
mon iBook perd le mode mollette


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai un truc bizarre, à chaque redémarrage
> mon iBook perd le mode mollette




Et oui, je l'avais noté il y a quelques pages.....
je suis dans le meme cas que toi.......et pour l'instant je n'ai aucune solution.......


----------



## esales (22 Février 2005)

Il faut aller dans Préférences/Clavier-Souris/Trackpad et activer le scrolling. Il faut aussi l'activer dans Préférences/iScroll2.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aller dans Préférences/Clavier-Souris/Trackpad et activer le scrolling. Il faut aussi l'activer dans Préférences/iScroll2.



???? j'ai pas du tout ces trucs!! ......
curieux....


----------



## esales (22 Février 2005)

Avez-vous installé la version iScroll 2.0.7 ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Avez-vous installé la version iScroll 2.0.7 ???



ben ,non, on a fait la commande terminal de premiere page......c'est tout.


----------



## Balooners (22 Février 2005)

Par là alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Par là alors




Merci, j'ai du louper une page......


ps: radicalement different ton avatar...


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Février 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aller dans Préférences/Clavier-Souris/Trackpad et activer le scrolling. Il faut aussi l'activer dans Préférences/iScroll2.


dans préférences/clavier-souris/trackpad il ne me parle jamias de scrolling


----------



## esales (23 Février 2005)

Effectivement, le terme utilisé est "défilement" et non "scrolling"


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Février 2005)

mais je ne souhaite pas avoir le clic tactile avec le trackpad  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> mais je ne souhaite pas avoir le clic tactile avec le trackpad  :hein:



Harg!!!!! pareil, pareil, pareil...;que j'aime pas ca......
pffffff....pour une fois qu'il y avait une bonne astuce.....


----------



## Zyrol (24 Février 2005)

Pour l'instant j'ai du mal à saisir le coup de doigts qui faut mettre pour se servir du clic droit... un peu bizarre.

par contre le defilement vertical et horizontal sont tout simplement super !

il n'y aurait pas une notice qui traine quelque part ???!!


----------



## esales (24 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant j'ai du mal à saisir le coup de doigts qui faut mettre pour se servir du clic droit... un peu bizarre.
> 
> par contre le defilement vertical et horizontal sont tout simplement super !
> 
> il n'y aurait pas une notice qui traine quelque part ???!!



Il n'y a pas de mode d'emploi pour le click droit.
Voici comment je l'utilise :
- appuyer sur le click principal (le gauche) et rester appuyé
- puis taper le trackpad avec les deux doigts légèrement écartés
- lacher le click principal, normalement le menu contextuel a dû apparaître
- il ne reste plus qu'a se déplacer dedans pour valider son choix
Celà demande un léger entrainement.

Le seul soucis de cette méthode est qu'il n'est pas possible d'utiliser le click droit sur un lien dans Safari pour ouvrir cette page dans un autre onglet (par exemple).

Il est aussi possible de faire apparaitre le menu contextuel en posant d'abord ses doigts sur le trackpad puis en clickant sur le click principal, mais dans ce cas, on ne peux se déplacer dans le menu contextuel (donc c'est inutile).

Je n'ai peut-être pas tout explorer et il y a peut-être d'autres méthodes.


----------



## CataTon (24 Février 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de mode d'emploi pour le click droit.
> Voici comment je l'utilise :
> - appuyer sur le click principal (le gauche) et rester appuyé
> - puis taper le trackpad avec les deux doigts légèrement écartés
> ...



La méthode que j'ai expliquée pour le clic droit un peu plus haut dans la discussion (au #138) me parait un tout petit peu moins compliquée  . Reste à savoir si je l'ai bien expliquée... ce qui est moins sûr.


----------



## Zyrol (24 Février 2005)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> La méthode que j'ai expliquée pour le clic droit un peu plus haut dans la discussion (au #138) me parait un tout petit peu moins compliquée  . Reste à savoir si je l'ai bien expliquée... ce qui est moins sûr.




SUPER


----------



## esales (24 Février 2005)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> La méthode que j'ai expliquée pour le clic droit un peu plus haut dans la discussion (au #138) me parait un tout petit peu moins compliquée  . Reste à savoir si je l'ai bien expliquée... ce qui est moins sûr.



Personnellement, soit je n'est rien compris soit elle ne fonctionne pas sur mon vieux PB 17' 1Ghz.

J'ai bien le menu contextuel qui apparaît avec cette méthode mais je ne peux me déplacer dedans facilement car celui-ci disparaît très rapidement alors qu'avec ma précédente méthode ce menu reste indéfiniment tant qu'il n'y pas de click.


----------



## esales (24 Février 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, soit je n'est rien compris soit elle ne fonctionne pas sur mon vieux PB 17' 1Ghz.
> 
> J'ai bien le menu contextuel qui apparaît avec cette méthode mais je ne peux me déplacer dedans facilement car celui-ci disparaît très rapidement alors qu'avec ma précédente méthode ce menu reste indéfiniment tant qu'il n'y pas de click.



Je n'avais donc rien compris !!!!

Grâce à vous et en insistant, j'ai enfin compris. Il faut être très rapide entre le "tap" à deux doigts sur le trackpad et le click.
- d'abord taper avec ses 2 doigts sur le trackpad (je n'ai maintenant plus besoin du double "tap")
- puis click rapide sur le click principal.
Les deux doivent être quasiment simultanés et très rapide.
Maintenant le menu contextuel reste actif et le choix se fait facilement.

Bref pour les personnes pas très douées comme moi, il faut de l'entrainement/apprentissage pour maitriser ce "click droit". Mais après, tout est parfait.

Merci


----------



## Zyrol (24 Février 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais donc rien compris !!!!
> 
> Grâce à vous et en insistant, j'ai enfin compris. Il faut être très rapide entre le "tap" à deux doigts sur le trackpad et le click.
> - d'abord taper avec ses 2 doigts sur le trackpad (je n'ai maintenant plus besoin du double "tap")
> ...




Bien vu !


----------



## kaviar (24 Février 2005)

Qelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment desintaller iScroll2. Quoi que je fasse la fonction de scrolling est toujours opérationnelle.

Merci


----------



## esales (24 Février 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Qelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment desintaller iScroll2. Quoi que je fasse la fonction de scrolling est toujours opérationnelle.
> 
> Merci



La seule méthode que je connaisse et d'utiliser le Packet Source de iScroll2.08 (http://www-users.kawo2.rwth-aachen.de/~razzfazz/):
- aller dans iScroll2/scripts/uninstall.command

Il ne restera plus qu'a virer manuellement les fichiers "iScroll" restants sur le disque.


----------



## kaviar (24 Février 2005)

Ouf Merci


----------



## g.robinson (25 Février 2005)

ça me rend dingue votre truc   

Pourquoi ça ne marche pas sur les pwb d'avant 2005 ?  :hein: 
Personne a la solution pour avoir ce fameux scroll ?


----------



## esales (25 Février 2005)

iScroll2 est justement conçu pour les anciens Powerbook et iBook. Sur mon Powerbook 17' 1Ghz de 2003, iScroll2 fonctionne sans soucis.


----------



## g.robinson (25 Février 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> iScroll2 est justement conçu pour les anciens Powerbook et iBook. Sur mon Powerbook 17' 1Ghz de 2003, iScroll2 fonctionne sans soucis.



Oui ta raison   

Mais ça ne marche pas sur l'alubook 867mhz...
Je suis jaloux


----------



## macarel (26 Février 2005)

Je l'ai installé il y a deux jours.
J'ai du m'habituer un peu, mais il est déjà indispensable.


----------



## damien_t (27 Février 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, comme chez pas mal de monde, le clic droit fonctionne à moitié et la molette facon ipod est inutilisable sur Firefox car le navigateur perd la boule... il revient sur la page précédente, revient sur la page, repart... une idée ?



Trouvé je sais plus ou, mais en 5 minutes de test, ca a l'air de regler le pb:

dans about:config, il faut changer 
mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.action â 0 et 
mousewheel.horizscroll.withnokey.numlines â 1

J'ai pas lu l'intégralité du fil, mes excuses si cela a déjâ été posté.


----------



## Alkeran (28 Février 2005)

Sortie de la version 0.9 de iscroll 2! 
Toujours là


----------



## CataTon (28 Février 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Sortie de la version 0.9 de iscroll 2!
> Toujours là



Ah! Chez moi ça ne garde pas les préférences que je lui indique, chaque fois il me remet les préférences par défaut... Etrange tout ça


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Février 2005)

et aujourd'hui c'est la 0.10
ça progresse vite


----------



## TheraBylerm (28 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> et aujourd'hui c'est la 0.10
> ça progresse vite



Page inaccessible, c'est normal ?


----------



## Zyrol (28 Février 2005)

C'est quoi les améliorations à chaque fois ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Page inaccessible, c'est normal ?




Normal, non!
mais tu n'est pas le seul...
d'ailleurs auqu'un des sites vers le site ne fonctionne....


----------



## Genghis (28 Février 2005)

Ouais moi je préfère quand même Sidetrack.
Avec Iscroll le défilement vertical marche bien, mais sinon l'horizontal marche pas franchement terriblement.
 Et le clic droit est un peu pourri, je préfère largement la fonction de Sidetrack qui permet de régler le bouton du trackpad en clic droit et de faire un toc pour le cliq gauche. D'ailleurs on se demande pourquoi cette fonction n'est pas disponible de base.


----------



## Genghis (28 Février 2005)

Bon rectification j'ai testé la version 10 et le problème du double clic est résolu car on peut configurer le bouton du trackpad en clic droit et garder le clic gauche en tapotant le pad.

Par contre j'ai toujours du mal avec le défilement horizontal, qui reste inférieur à mon avis à Sidetrack, en plus je trouve les défilements moins smooth avec iscroll2.

Alors encore des améliorations sont à faire, mais bon on est déjà content en si peu de temps de développement.

Reste que SideTrack risque de finir gratuit sinon je vois pas trop comment il pourra survivre.


----------



## Balooners (28 Février 2005)

Il est disponible par là téléchargement direct.


----------



## Alkeran (2 Mars 2005)

La version 0.12 est sortie hier soir... ça fait 2 updates dans la journée! L'auteur a pas chomé.  
En plus, sur mon PB, ça a amélioré grandement les problèmes de "circular scrolling", c'est donc du tout bon :love:


----------



## Patmac (3 Mars 2005)

salut a tous
 pourquoi l'instalateur refuse de l'installer sur mon pismo sous 10.3.8 ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

Patmac a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous
> pourquoi l'instalateur refuse de l'installer sur mon pismo sous 10.3.8 ?



parce que le trackpad de ton pismo pas n'est pas compatible (tout comme celui d mon alubook 1e génération d'ailleurs)


----------



## iota (4 Mars 2005)

Salut.

La version 0.14 est en ligne. La 0.13 apporte notament le support de la langue française.
La 0.14 corrige quelques bug.

@+
iota


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Mars 2005)

hzu non enfait on est déjà à la 0.15   

on dirait le thread TGV ici  :mouais:


----------



## Patmac (4 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> parce que le trackpad de ton pismo pas n'est pas compatible (tout comme celui d mon alubook 1e génération d'ailleurs)



merci zut il y a t il une chance qu'il le soit un jour ?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Mars 2005)

Bon ben moi ça me prend la tête ! J'ai essayé au moins 5 fois et à la fin à chaque fois j'ai un KP, mais je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre le coup de la sauvegarde à la fin, c'est dommage parce que ça me plaisait cette idée ! enfin ça doit pas être pour moi le terminal !
Merci quand même
MamaCass


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Mars 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi ça me prend la tête ! J'ai essayé au moins 5 fois et à la fin à chaque fois j'ai un KP, mais je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre le coup de la sauvegarde à la fin, c'est dommage parce que ça me plaisait cette idée ! enfin ça doit pas être pour moi le terminal !
> Merci quand même
> MamaCass


essaye la dernière version
elle a un installeur graphique
plus besoin d'utiliser le terminal


----------



## MamaCass (4 Mars 2005)

Merci etudiant 69, un p'tit coup de boule pour toi !
MamaCass


----------



## macaml (6 Mars 2005)

est ce que quelqu'un est arrivé à maitrisé le scroll vertical+circulaire?
quand on les prend séparés, impec (avec quelques réglages quand même),
mais tous les deux c'est n'importe quoi.
Je sais que le programmeur est au courant de ce soucis, mais est ce que c'est
OK ou pas chez vous?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

alors, voila, depuis que j'ai installe IScroll, je ne peux desactiver le trackpas quand ma souris est branche..
quelqu'un a deja eu (et peut etre trouve un solution a) ce probleme...


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2005)

Salut.

La version 0.16 est en ligne depuis hier ici.

@+
iota


----------



## Balooners (8 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors, voila, depuis que j'ai installe IScroll, je ne peux desactiver le trackpas quand ma souris est branche..
> quelqu'un a deja eu (et peut etre trouve un solution a) ce probleme...


 Et cela résout le problème avec la nouvelle version


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et cela résout le problème avec la nouvelle version



bien vu.... 
mais on arrete de faire des mise a jour des fois....?


----------



## iota (9 Mars 2005)

Salut.

La version 0.17 est en ligne.

@+
iota


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien vu....
> mais on arrete de faire des mise a jour des fois....?



ben, non, on arrete pas.... :mouais: 



merci, pour l'info...


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

Je confirme, le problème du trackpad resté actif est résolu.  génial ce soft.


----------



## Alkeran (14 Mars 2005)

Sortie de la Version 0.18  :style:
De mieux en mieux!


----------



## macaml (14 Mars 2005)

O.17, 0.18... mais que nous réserve donc la 1.0


----------



## Alkeran (14 Mars 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> O.17, 0.18... mais que nous réserve donc la 1.0



Peut-etre la gestion de tous les modes de scrolling avec un seul doigt...?  
 :rateau:


----------



## macarel (14 Mars 2005)

Le défilement me semble plus "fluide" (moins par à-coups).
C'est la MAJ ou c'est moi qui est plus fluide?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

et toujours on  fait des mise a jour.......

 :mouais:


----------



## Balooners (15 Mars 2005)

En parlant de Mise à jours, voilà la nouvelle :


iScroll2 0.19


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

Balooners...

heureusement que toi et les autres faites nous faites parvenir les mise a jour....
parce que ça fait un moment que je sais plus ou on en est....
en tout cas, a chaque maj , il me parait plus souple a utiliser , ce trackpad, c'est deja ça....


----------



## Balooners (15 Mars 2005)

Si tu veux, je t'envoie un MP à chaque fois


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, je t'envoie un MP à chaque fois



te genes pas....


----------



## Balooners (28 Avril 2005)

Une mise à jour d'iscroll viens de sortir 

Principale nouveauté : 


made installer trigger kext cache rebuild (should resolve the problem of older driver versions being loaded after installation)
added support for user-configurable scroll resolution and tap down time
re-added support for linear scroll scaling and max. scroll event rate
added support for user-configurable tap down time and sticky drag time
revamped preference pane


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, je t'envoie un MP à chaque fois



il l'a dit, il l'a fait.....




  


ps: un petit defaut :avec cette version, plus moyen de desactiver le scrolling horizontal......


----------



## Balooners (5 Mai 2005)

iScroll2 0.23 Vient d'être mit à jour à l'instant même 



> *What's New:*
> Version 0.23:
> 
> added warning message to checkboxes for linear scrolling
> moved settings daemon to StartupItem


----------



## Macounette (5 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> iScroll2 0.23 Vient d'être mit à jour à l'instant même


 cool 
est-ce que quelqu'un l'a testé avec Tiger ?


----------



## Balooners (5 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> cool
> est-ce que quelqu'un l'a testé avec Tiger ?




Je sais que l'ancienne version ça planté, maintenant, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est parce que moi, c'est déjà intégré dedans


----------



## CataTon (5 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> cool
> est-ce que quelqu'un l'a testé avec Tiger ?


 Chez moi ça fonctionne sans aucun prob avec Tiger


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

c'est beaucoup mieux....la version 0.22 possait effectivement des problemes.......
mais par contre, lorsque je provoque le scrolling vertical violement, la fenetre continue de monter (ou descendre une fois mes doigt oté du pad......peut etre une question de reglage....


ps: Balooner...


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est beaucoup mieux....la version 0.22 possait effectivement des problemes.......
> mais par contre, lorsque je provoque le scrolling vertical violement, la fenetre continue de monter (ou descendre une fois mes doigt oté du pad......peut etre une question de reglage....
> 
> 
> ps: Balooner...



:hein: Peut être que la violence n'est pas la solution... il faut magner le pad avec douceur et tendresse... c'est si doux à caresser...  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## iota (6 Mai 2005)

Salut.

La 0.24 est actuellement en ligne.

Pour les nouveautés : 

made iScroll2Daemon load settings for current user at startup
made StartupItem load later in the boot process 
 @+
iota


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Mai 2005)

TROP GENIAL, installe directe depuis la 10.3.9, iBook G4.
Parfait, juste le temps de maitriser les reglages du scroll vertical, et là vous pouvez pas me voir mais je souris jusqu'aux oreilles....

Ca mérite un affichage plus clair dans l'accueil, indispensbale...


----------



## Piewhy (8 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est beaucoup mieux....la version 0.22 possait effectivement des problemes.......
> mais par contre, lorsque je provoque le scrolling vertical violement, la fenetre continue de monter (ou descendre une fois mes doigt oté du pad......peut etre une question de reglage....
> 
> 
> ps: Balooner...




il faut regler la resolution je crois....

"this setting influence speed and acceleration"


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (26 Mai 2005)

je suis certainement pas au courant de tout .. mais y  a t-il un site web dédié a iscroll ? et autre question, au combien plus importante, y a t-il maintenant un programme d'installation dans le sens ou il ne faut plus passser par le terminal pour l'installler ..


----------



## CataTon (26 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je suis certainement pas au courant de tout .. mais y  a t-il un site web dédié a iscroll ? et autre question, au combien plus importante, y a t-il maintenant un programme d'installation dans le sens ou il ne faut plus passser par le terminal pour l'installler ..




là  

++


----------



## MrStone (26 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> La 0.24 est actuellement en ligne.
> 
> ...



Hello 
Aucun problème à signaler entre la version 0.24 et Tiger ?
L'auteur parle de risques de KP au démarrage... du coup j'hésite à l'installer :rose:


----------



## iota (26 Mai 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> Aucun problème à signaler entre la version 0.24 et Tiger ?
> L'auteur parle de risques de KP au démarrage... du coup j'hésite à l'installer :rose:


Pas de problème avec iScroll 0.24 sous tiger (10.4 et 10.4.1) à ce jour chez moi...

@+
iota


----------



## CataTon (26 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème avec iScroll 0.24 sous tiger (10.4 et 10.4.1) à ce jour chez moi...
> 
> @+
> iota



Pas de problème chez moi non plus
++


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

seule remarque a propos d'iscroll , il n'aprecie pas l'ajoue de Theme (format .pkg) ce qui donne tout simplement un plantage du systeme, mais un vrai plantage......

sinon, il fonctionne super bien...


----------



## Zyrol (26 Mai 2005)

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'etais à la version 0.9 sur mon ibook !! j'en profite donc pour faire une mise à jour, d'ailleurs il y a encore une nouvelle version d'iscroll !!! la 0.25 !!! ça bosse dur !

tout fonctionne sous tiger avec cette nouvelle version, pas de probleme.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mai 2005)

oui, elle est entre autre dispônible ici 

d'ailleurs, ça y est, j'ai fait le mise a jour.....Baloo, pas besoin de m'envoyer de MP, ce coup ci, c'est moi qui le fait...


----------



## iota (26 Mai 2005)

Pour la 0.25, au rayon des nouveautés :

iScroll2-0.25 (May 26, 2005):
removed forced loading of settings on daemon startup (which could cause boot-time panics)
enable/disable individual scrolling modes in the iScroll2 pref pane, not the Keyboard & Mouse one
added localization support for pref pane alert boxes
new logo (courtesy of Ryan Fekete)

 @+
iota


----------



## mattthieu (26 Mai 2005)

je viens d'installer iScroll mais l'option "Utiliser deux doigts pour le défilement" n'est pas apparue dans les préférences clavier/souris, par contre Iscroll apparait bien dans "Autres" en bas et propose les options, le clic avec trackpad fonctionne mais pas le défilement...


d'après cet article http://www.cuk.ch/articles.php?unique=628&categorie_rech=test je devrais voir apparaître l'option dans le menu des préférences souris clavier d'apple, mais rien...

que faire?

je précise que j'utilise un ibook 12" dernier modèle


----------



## TheraBylerm (26 Mai 2005)

Je ne comprends pas, je ne comprends pas... :rose:
J'ai IScroll 0.24 sous Panther 10.3.9 et lorsque je veux installer IScroll 0.25, j'obtient ce message d'erreur :







J'ai réparé les autorisations, redémarré l'ordinateur... rien.

Quelqu'un a une idée ??


----------



## iota (26 Mai 2005)

Essayez de suivre la démarche expliquée ici pour désinstaller iScroll.

Ensuite ré-installez la version 0.25 pour voir.

@+
iota


----------



## TheraBylerm (26 Mai 2005)

Merci Iota...    

Ca marche... mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi avant, il me suffisait de mettre à jour le driver et plus maintenant. Enfin bon, l'essentiel, c'est que ça marche.


----------



## MrStone (27 Mai 2005)

Version 0.25 installée sur mon alu12 hier soir.
Up and running 

Je sens que je ne vais plus pouvoir me passer de ce truc là


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mai 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'installer iScroll mais l'option "Utiliser deux doigts pour le défilement" n'est pas apparue dans les préférences clavier/souris, par contre Iscroll apparait bien dans "Autres" en bas et propose les options, le clic avec trackpad fonctionne mais pas le défilement...
> 
> 
> d'après cet article http://www.cuk.ch/articles.php?unique=628&categorie_rech=test je devrais voir apparaître l'option dans le menu des préférences souris clavier d'apple, mais rien...
> ...



comme le disait Iota, 



			
				Iota a dit:
			
		

> *iScroll2-0.25 (May 26, 2005):*
> -removed forced loading of settings on *daemon startup* (which could cause boot-time panics)
> -enable/disable individual scrolling modes in the iScroll2 pref pane, *not the Keyboard & Mouse one*
> -added localization support for pref pane alert boxes
> -*new logo (courtesy of Ryan Fekete)*



moralité, depuis la version 0.25, plus de regalge depuis le menu clavier/souris, tout se fait en bas...

et le nouveau deamon laisse a desirer, sur mon ibook, parmis mes nombreuse appli qui se lmance au demarrage, j'ai rajouté Sticky windows et depuis, IScroll 0.25 ne se parametre pas au demarrage.....alors que la version 0.24 le faisait....alors bon....
par contre, le nouveau logo est bien plus joli....


----------



## iota (30 Mai 2005)

Salut.

Il y'a eu de la mise à jour ce week-end , iScroll2 passe en version 0.25e.

Au rayon des nouveautés :



iScroll2-0.25a/b/c/d/e (May 29, 2005):
fixed an early memory release (potential crash) in iScroll2Daemon
made iScroll2Daemon handle missing defaults gracefully (instead of just crashing)
daemon now tries to load settings on startup if a user is already logged in
daemon now synchronizes preferences with the system before reading them
 
@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (31 Mai 2005)

je sens qu'on va encore dire que j'attéris mais sur l'apple store, on peut lire ca : 

*Au doigt et à l'½il
*PowerBook G4 intègre un nouveau pavé tactile avec fonction de défilement. Il vous suffit d'y faire glisser deux doigts pour naviguer verticalement et horizontalement ou parcourir une fenêtre active. Cette fonctionnalité est modifiable en fonction de vos besoins : personnalisez les réglages de votre pavé tactile ou désactivez la fonction de défilement dans les Préférences Système.

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/90102/wo/ZJ5jgeTSdGZd2oI39gMxiqIrHXo/0.0.13.1.0.6.23.1.1.1.1.0.0.1.0

ca ressemble a iscroll non ? il a été "intégré", "repris" ? 

éclairez moi svp ..


----------



## iota (31 Mai 2005)

Ce que tu cites ne concerne que les derniers PowerBook G4 (sortie le 31 janvier 2005).
iScroll2 est sorti plus tard et a apporté les nouvelles fonctionnalités de scrolling aux iBook et PowerBook de génération précédente.

Il est inutile d'installer iScroll2 sur les derniers PowerBook.

@+
iota


----------



## chagregel (31 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je sens qu'on va encore dire que j'attéris mais sur l'apple store, on peut lire ca :
> 
> *Au doigt et à l'½il
> *PowerBook G4 intègre un nouveau pavé tactile avec fonction de défilement. Il vous suffit d'y faire glisser deux doigts pour naviguer verticalement et horizontalement ou parcourir une fenêtre active. Cette fonctionnalité est modifiable en fonction de vos besoins : personnalisez les réglages de votre pavé tactile ou désactivez la fonction de défilement dans les Préférences Système.
> ...



Le système est matèriel sur les dernier Powerbook, iScroll l'a reprit "logicielement"


----------



## iota (31 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Le système est matèriel sur les dernier Powerbook, iScroll l'a reprit "logicielement"


Je ne pense pas...

Le seul aspect matériel qui change, c'est le trackpad, qui doit pouvoir detecter deux pressions simultanées (c'est pour ça que iScroll2 ne fonctionne pas avec les portables mac plus anciens).

Après c'est une question de driver... (nouveaux drivers sur les nouveaux powerbook, iScroll2 remplace le driver des anciens).

@+
iota


----------



## damien_t (31 Mai 2005)

J'ai une question pour les utilisateurs de powerbook nouvelle génération avec le scroll deux doigts intégré:
Est-ce qu'on peut faire du "double finger click ?" J'ai découvert cette fonctionnalité la semaine dernière dans iscroll2 et je ne peux plus m'en passer. Le "double finger click" (cherchez pas, c'est un terme que je viens d'inventer) consiste à laisser les deux doigts appuyés sur le trackpad sans bouger puis à cliquer sur le bouton du trackpad. Chez moi, ca fait un clic droit. Dans Firefox, c'est le rêve, je scrolle avec deux doigts, je positionne le curseur sur un lien en laissant mon deuxième doigt à peine relevé, je repose rapidement le deuxième doight une fois que le curseur est ajusté sur le lien, et je clique sur le bouton du trackpad avec le pouce droit ou le pouce gauche. Je suis pas sûr d'être clair là. Si ? 

Est-ce que ce genre d'utilisation marche sur un des nouveaux powerbooks sans iscroll2 ?

Je voulais aussi savoir comment ça se passe en laissant un doigt appuyé, en position fixe, pendant que le deuxième doigt glisse vers le bas ? Avec iscroll2, ca bugge un peu (parfois la fenêtre monte puis redescend), mais globalement ça marche et ça fait scroller la fenêtre un peu moins vite que lorsque les deux doigts glissent en même temps.

Désolé pour le coté un peu verbeux de ce message, iscroll, c'est vraiment bien, mais l'utilisation est difficile à décrire par voie textuelle.


----------



## Macounette (31 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai. 
Bon, moi je peux pas t'aider, j'ai un iBook.  et j'adore iScroll. 

Mise à jour faite.... tout baigne (Tiger 10.4.1)


----------



## Balooners (31 Mai 2005)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question pour les utilisateurs de powerbook nouvelle génération avec le scroll deux doigts intégré:
> Est-ce qu'on peut faire du "double finger click ?" J'ai découvert cette fonctionnalité la semaine dernière dans iscroll2 et je ne peux plus m'en passer. Le "double finger click" (cherchez pas, c'est un terme que je viens d'inventer) consiste à laisser les deux doigts appuyés sur le trackpad sans bouger puis à cliquer sur le bouton du trackpad. Chez moi, ca fait un clic droit. Dans Firefox, c'est le rêve, je scrolle avec deux doigts, je positionne le curseur sur un lien en laissant mon deuxième doigt à peine relevé, je repose rapidement le deuxième doight une fois que le curseur est ajusté sur le lien, et je clique sur le bouton du trackpad avec le pouce droit ou le pouce gauche. Je suis pas sûr d'être clair là. Si ?
> 
> Est-ce que ce genre d'utilisation marche sur un des nouveaux powerbooks sans iscroll2 ?
> ...


 C'est vrai que c'est une fonction que nous n'avons pas sur les Nouveaux Powerbook, dommage d'ailleurs...


----------



## Wonto (16 Octobre 2006)

Petit deterrage...

J'essaye d'instal&#233; iscroll 2 sur mon powerbook et il me dit que mon trackpad n'est pas compatible avec cette version... 

Heu je fais quoi moi maintenant??

J'aimerais simplement avoir le click droit quand je pose deux doigt sur mon trackpad... rien de plus...


----------



## Zyrol (16 Octobre 2006)

si c'est pas compatible, c'est pas compatible !

c'est quoi ton powerbook exactement ?


----------



## Wonto (17 Octobre 2006)

Comme decrit dans ma signature...

Powerbook g4 1.5ghz, model juste avant la revision et l'augmentation de la resolution des ecrans, je suis en 1280/850... 

J'ai bien le defilement sur mon trackpad, avec deux doigts, mais pas a priori le click droit... 

voila voila... Y'a d'autre solution que iscroll pour ca?


----------



## Piewhy (17 Octobre 2006)

moi j'utilise deux doigts sur le pad et clic et &#231;a marche j'ai aussi ce powerbook!

ciaoz


----------



## Wonto (17 Octobre 2006)

bhaaaa pas chez moi...

J'ai aucune option a ce sujet dans mes preference systeme...

Je comprends pas bien...


----------



## Piewhy (17 Octobre 2006)

il faut pas regarder dans les parametres de la souris (classique de mac os) mais dans la zone "iscroll 2" des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes!?


----------



## Wonto (17 Octobre 2006)

Oui je me doute bien, mais faudrait d'abord que je puisse instal&#233; iscroll2...

Lors de l'instalation, il me dit que mon trackpad n'est pas compatible... 

Etrange...


----------

